#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Θέρμανση με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα (μονοφασική παροχή)

## soentall

Καλησπερα σε ολο το forum.Θα ηθελα κι εγω με την σειρα μου να ρωτησω το εξης.Υπαρχει τροπος που να μπορω να θερμανω περιπου 200 τετραγωνικα με ηλεκτρικο ρευμα και μαλιστα μονοφασικο?

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα soentall.
Δεν συμπληρώνεις κατ' αρχάς στο προφίλ σου, τι είδους τεχνίτης είσαι, για να σε ρωτήσουμε και εμείς πάνω στην ειδικότητά σου;

Όσο αφορά το ερώτημά σου, αν και μη ειδικός επί του θέματος, θα μπορείς σίγουρα να τα λειτουργείς αλλά ίσως όχι όλα μαζί αν π.χ. βάλεις inverter κλιματιστικά.
Για πολύ μικρότερο διαμέρισμα, 95τμ, δύο κλιματιστικά Inverter, 12 & 18 BTU, λειτουργούν μια χαρά εδώ και χρόνια.

----------

